# zugriff auf sämtliche navigation rules



## number8 (7. Sep 2007)

Hallo.
Kann man irgendwie auf alle in der faces-config.xml festgelegten rules zugreifen? Habe da eine Klasse gefunden (NavigationRuleBean), weiß aber nicht, wie ich darauf zugreifen soll und ob diese auch sämtliche/gewünschte Daten enthält.


----------



## number8 (13. Sep 2007)

Gut, anders gefragt: Wo werden sämtliche Daten aus der faces-config.xml abgelegt. Müssen doch Klassen/Handler dafür existieren, die während der Anwendung benutzt werden.


----------



## maki (13. Sep 2007)

Möchtest du vielleicht deinen eigenen "Navigationhandler" schreiben?


----------



## number8 (13. Sep 2007)

Nö, aber da gibt es da ein Problem, daß auf die letzte Seite geprüft wird und es werden da recht viele Vergleiche angestellt und man kann einfach nicht alle abdecken, und da dachte ich...liegt ja alles irgendwo vor.


----------



## maki (13. Sep 2007)

Du sprichst in fremden Zungen, zumindest verstehe ich dich gerade nicht..  :?:


----------



## number8 (13. Sep 2007)

Hhm, is auch etwas seltsam. Aber trotzdem wäre es mal gut zu wissen, wo die ganzen Daten hingepackt werden.


----------



## maki (13. Sep 2007)

In MyFaces gibt's ne Klasse die heisst "RuntimeConfig", welche eine Methode anbietet die sich "getNavigationRules" nennt, diese wiederum wird intern von "NavigationHandlerImpl" benutzt.

Kannst dir ja mal die Klasse NavigationHandlerImpl genauer ansehen: http://www.koders.com/java/fidD5D359D8E3502B4F75DA1F84138A07F375377AEF.aspx?s=NavigationHandler


----------

